# E books



## VALENGO (Dec 13, 2008)

Take a look at this site, but only if you have lots of time!!
Enjoy!

MILITARY BOOKS CATEGORY : Military ebooks - Page 66 • Public Halls


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Dec 13, 2008)

Whoops, got hit with spam before the site even finished loading!

CD


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, me too. While I would love some of the books, I'm afraid to register on that site.


----------



## VALENGO (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, just founded it and wanted to share, I guess that any links works without register (not sure). But hundreds of good books well worth a little risk of software intrusion.


----------



## jipi (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, guys !

Ever tried gigabooks ?


----------

